# Aggressive Electric Blue Acara



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

fishkeeper01 said:


> I have a 40g community tank with
> 
> 6x male congos
> 5x sterbai cories
> ...


Mbuna have no place in a community tank. He will kill your cories and your congos. He needs to go back to the store where you bought him from. Shame on the store for even selling him to you, especially if they knew you wanted a peaceful community tank.

If you want to move him to another tank, you're still going to have problems unless you keep him by himself. If you add more Mbuna to the tank that he has already established as his own, there will be fighting and odds are, death.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

I have an Acara in my community planted tank and she does just fine..only pecks at the Bolivian ram when he gets in her space..she doesn't mess with corys, neons, guppies, pleco, silver flying fox or even the small angels in the tank...did you get the Acara small or is it a good size already?? If you got it at a good size then yes I can see it might being a problem..I got mine when she was really young..she grew around the community scene and I have never had any problems..honestly if it's showing aggression towards others your kind of out of luck..if you move it to another tank a 29g all by it self shall be ok for a little


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Smooch said:


> Mbuna have no place in a community tank. He will kill your cories and your congos. He needs to go back to the store where you bought him from. Shame on the store for even selling him to you, especially if they knew you wanted a peaceful community tank.
> 
> If you want to move him to another tank, you're still going to have problems unless you keep him by himself. If you add more Mbuna to the tank that he has already established as his own, there will be fighting and odds are, death.


Eba are not mbuna??? They're sa/ca and are fine in community settings (for the most part).
Op- each fish carries with it a unique attitude/disposition. I keep them in a semi aggressive 75 and they def squabble with everyone. When you say aggressive.. is it actually nipping and contact or just rushing/charging

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

My bad. I'm sorry, wrong electric blue.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I keep a mated pair in my 100gal planted community. Never seen them go after any fish. I have corries, rainbows, tetras, barbs and angels


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

solchitlins said:


> I keep a mated pair in my 100gal planted community. Never seen them go after any fish. I have corries, rainbows, tetras, barbs and angels


I to have a mated pair in a 110G and they never go after anything in the tank. Although I have seen breeding pairs get really aggressive during spawning.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

I should have provided details. Have 3m:1f, proven pair will get nasty during spawn. Have found a couple dead black neons that looked like they got killed by another fish but I've never witnessed any fatal attacks. I have a big thorycinths that will always challenge the acara but they never lock up, only rush each other. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine protect their eggs from peskey corry cats that are relentlessly trying to gobble them down but they just chase them away. It must not hurt because they keep trying over and over again to get them.

They're pretty mellow with the fry after a couple days but I have a lot of plants to hide in.

I would suggest just keeping the pair of acara and finding new homes for the extra males


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

The aggression it shows varies. Sometimes it's just a charge, other times I will catch it nipping the other fish. I bought the EBA very young. It was only about 1.5" when I got it and now it's around 3", so I've had it for around 7-8 months.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I would suggest looking at ways to mod the tank if it is a fish you want to keep. It is always a game of adapting to what we see so it may take some study. there are so many myths written that really don't all apply to all fish so watching our particular fish is what really counts most. 

Some things I would study? Look at the way the tank is built for hiding/ nesting. If there are 6 fish and 4 spots, there is far more likely to be trouble than if there are 10 sites for 4 fish. Many say cichlids will be territorial. I find that is true when they set up to spawn but not most of the time. Some will, some won't so what does YOUR fish do? 
Do the paired fish have a favorite spot with all they like for spawning? Isolated and with something to lay eggs on, will make it a fav with them and allow you to build other spots for the other fish. 

Knowing your fish will take time and effort as well as study but why do we have fish if not to watch them? 

You are likely to see it nipping fish who don't pay attention when he tells them to leave. Catfish tend to not listen to good advise!


----------

